# 10month old bearded dragon laying eggs without mating.



## Stainer333 (Oct 15, 2020)

Hi All

Just wanted some tips with my bearded dragon which has laid 2 eggs over the last week. 
She’s only 10months old and no male contact so they’re infertile. Going to set up a lay box this afternoon but just wanted to know how many I should expect? Also tips to keep her healthy through this. 
Thankyou for any help!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 15, 2020)

@dragonlover1


----------



## dragonlover1 (Oct 15, 2020)

Gee 10 months is pretty early to start laying eggs, 1 of my friends had this happen to 1 of his girls. She never was with a male but laid slugs every season until he had her desexed. From memory she laid about 10 eggs the first year but I think she was older than yours.
Feed her up and make sure she gets plenty of calcium because the eggs take a lot out, some females who don't get enough will take it out of their bones and end up deficient. Try her on pinky mice (or fuzzies if she is big enough ) to supplement the diet.


----------



## Stainer333 (Oct 16, 2020)

Thanks for the advice!
Will get some pinky mice for her to keep the calcium up.


----------

